# Holster Help! CZ SP-01



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I love my CZ SP-01, but I need a holster. This is the most compact 9MM in my collection and need a compact holster. I'm open to any style and material. Any suggestions?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Just about all of us have a drawer, box, bag, etc of holsters because we see something that looks cool, a friend said you need it..Whatever. Deciede HOW you want to carry. Then you can look into rigs that will fill your need.

I wont bother with the other thread.//lol..Two is enough...


----------



## glass (Dec 1, 2007)

if I was competition shooting I would go for a skeleton, speed holster or a synthetic moulded like blade tech. If I was open carry I'd prefer something in leather for style, if I was concealed carry it would be smooth moulded like leather as opposed to the synthetic moulded.

I like rafters leather or hbe leatherworks on spec. Not purchased one yet.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Don Hume Leathergoods...*

...in Miami, OK has served me well since 71...online catalog...friendly customer service help...


----------



## dairycreek (May 8, 2006)

Pic of my SP-01 in a DC Special by HBE. Eric is one of the great CZ holster makers on the net. Try him and you will be happy you did.


----------



## wagon (Sep 26, 2009)

I have HBE for my Kahr and ordered another from HBE for the P-01. I just love Eric's work.

RafterS? I have their belt, it's nice, I like it; bought ~3 years ago, still using it... however I read that they have gone south: take payment no shipment, not receiving calls nor returning calls... you may be lucky to see your money back... HOWEVER, this is just what I read from the web... anyway make sure you'll do due diligence before ordering.



glass said:


> I like rafters leather or hbe leatherworks on spec. Not purchased one yet.


----------

